# these are the cries of the Hedgehogs



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Do you hear that Reverend Maynard? 
A thousand, nay, a million voices crying out in fear.
For tonight is bath night. But to them...
It is the holocaust. 


(This message brought to you by Tool, and the number 6)


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

omg. i nearly spat water out through my nose and all over the computer. 

im DYING HERE


----------



## Ashley.dear (Mar 31, 2014)

I choked on NOTHING from laughing.
This, I do say, needs to be a sign hung in every hedgehog owners' bathroom.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Can we say "torture" and not "the holocaust", though? :S


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

... But that doesn't go with the song...


----------

